# كل ما تريد معرفته عن التجنيد من الألف الي الياء



## اخوكم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*اعضاء المنتدى الكرام من الدفعات الحديثة يهدف موضوعى الى تقديم المعلومات التى تهدف الى مساعدة الخريج فى حياته مابعد الجامعية

والخريج اول مايستخدم شهادته يستخدمها فى التقدم الى التجنيد ولذلك قمنا بوضوع هذا الموضوع حتى يعلم الخريج مايجب عليه عمله منذ لحظة تسلمه شهادة التخرج حتى انهاء مراحل تجنيدة سواء بالاعفء النهائى او الاعفاء الموقت او بالتاجيل والارجاء او بالتوزيع على السلاح ودخولة الجيش





التجنيد ينقسم الى خمسة مراحل

المرحلة الأولى: تجهيز الأوراق والمستندات الرسمية

المرحلة الثانية: تقديم الأوراق الرسمية إلى مكتب التجنيد التابع له الشابّ

المرحلة الثالثة:في منطقة التجنيد (والكشف الطبي)

المرحلة الرابعة:يوم الإرجاء

المرحلة الخامسة:دخول الجيش لتصبح احد رجال القوات المسلحة





ولنبدء بشرح كل مرحلة :

المرحلة الأولى:تجهيز الأوراق والمستندات الرسمية

عندما يتخرج الطالب الجامعى يقوم بااستخراج الشهادة الجامعية والتى تدل على نجاحه وسياخذ معاها بطاقة 6 جند والتى قام بتقديمها للكلية قبل ذلك

والان نستطيع قول مايجب عليك تجهيزه من اوراق

1-شهادة ميلاد بالحاسب الآلي: يمكن استخراجها في نفس اليوم من أيّ مراكز مصلحة الأحوال المدنية المخوّلة بتقديم هذه الخدمة مقابل سبعة جنيهات

2-صورة من البطاقة الشخصية.

3-صحيفة الحالة الجنائية (تعرف اختصارا بالفيش الجنائي): يتم استخراجها من قسم الشرطة التابع له الشابّ، حيث يقوم الشاب بشراء استمارة من البريد لهذا الغرض وهي على نوعين عادي ومستعجل، ثم الذهاب بها إلى قسم الشرطة ليتم إجراء عملية (تبصيم) الشابّ بأصابع يديه الاثنتين ليتم ختم الفيش بخاتم الجمهورية (ملحوظة: المستعجل يتم تسليم الفيش في اليوم التالي) (ملحوظة: مدة صلاحية الفيش الجنائي هي ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إصداره).

4- اصل المؤهل: والمراد بهذه الكلمة شهادة التخرج من الكلية (أو إفادة رسمية من الكلية بالتخرج)، ويشترط لطلبة الجامعات الخاصة اعتماد الشهادة من المجلس الأعلى للجامعات، ويستثنى من ذلك طلبة الأكاديمية العربية للعلوم والتكنولوجيا والنقل البحري لأنّها منظمة تعليمية مستقلة تابعة لجامعة الدول العربية.

5-ثلاث صور شخصية (خذ معك ستّ صور احتياطا).

6-البطاقة التجنيدية (6جند): وهذه تسلّمها للشاب الكلية التي يدرس بها بعد تخرجه، وعادة ما يكون تسليمها للشاب جنبا إلى جنب مع تسليمه لشهادة أو إفادة التخرج.

7- قسيمة الزواج للمتزوجين ( شرط خاص لمن يتوافر لديهم )

8- رخصة القيادة بالنسبة للشبان الحاصلين عليها ( شرط خاص لمن يتوافر لديهم )






المرحلة الثانية:تقديم المستندات السابقة لمكتب التجنيد

يقوم الشاب باصطحاب كافة المستندات السالفة الذكر، ويقدّمها إلى مكتب التجنيد التابع له والذي عادة ما يكون مجاورا لقسم الشرطة التابع له الشابّ.

يبدأ قبول هذه المستندات طبقا لما يعلن عنه في الصحف الرسمية

وبمجرد تقديم هذه الأوراق، يطلب من الشاب الحضور في اليوم التالي لاستلام ثلاث صفحات متشابهة تسمّى (الفيش الثلاثى)، حيث يقوم الشاب بتقديم هذه الورقة إلى قسم الشرطة التابع له وهناك يتم أخذ بصمات اليدين لكل صفحة من صفحات الفيش الثلاثى، ومن ثمّ يتجه إلى مأمور القسم أو نائبه أو شيخ الحارة لختم الفيش الرباعي بعد أخذ البصمات.

الخطوة قبل الأخيرة هي تقديم هذا الفيش الرباعي إلى مكتب التجنيد ليتم تسليم الشابّ كافة الأوراق السابق ذكرها في المرحلة الأولى بالإضافة إلى الفيش الثلاثى وورقة أخرى اسمها (20جند).

أخيرا، يذهب الشاب بهذه الأوراق إلى مسؤول التجنيد (غالبا في نفس مكتب التجنيد) الذي يختم ورقة 20جند بخاتم أخضر وكذا –على ما أظنّ- ورق الفيش الثلاثى.

الآن، لم يتبق لك عزيزي الشاب إلا أن تذهب إلى منطقة التعبئة والتجنيد التابع لها وسيتم إخطار الشابّ بموعد الذهاب لمنطقة التجنيد عند تسليمه الفيش الثلاثى موضحا به ميعاد الكشف الطبى.





المرحلة الثالثة:في منطقة التجنيد (والكشف الطبي)



-يقوم الشاب باصطحاب مستنداته كاملة (والتي سلّمها له مكتب التجنيد). (ملحوظة ثمنها مليار جنيه:لا تنس أن تأخذ معك ثلاث صور من كافة أوراقك عدا صورة المؤهل فخذ 4صور لها حتى لا تقف في طابور طويل للتصوير في المنطقة التجنيدية ولو تستطيع تصوير لحد ست صور فاافعل ذلك بدون تردد ).


في المنطقة التجنيدية، ستصطف أخي الشاب في طابور لشراء بطاقة كرتونية حمراء، لا تملأها ولكن ضعها ضمن الورق الذي تحمله طبعا حيدولك مجلة النصر بعد دفع الرسوم وكذلك رسم بون تصوير بثمن 2 جنية وطبعا لو عاوز تصور حتدفع فلوس المهم حتدفع

بعد ماتطلع من الطابور تروح تقعد تحت المظله لحين ان ياتى لك عسكرى او ظابط ويقوم بشرح كيفية معينة لترتيب الأوراق وعليك أن تركّز معه جيدا (على ما أتذكر من أسفل لأعلى: شهادة الميلاد بالحاسب الآلي الأصل، أصل المؤهل، أصل الفيش الجنائي، صورة شهادة الميلاد، صورة المؤهل، صورة الفيش الجنائي، الفيش الرباعي، صورة البطاقة الشخصية، بطاقة 20جند،البطاقة الكرتونية الحمراء، أصل البطاقة الشخصية، وأخيرا في أعلى الورق بطاقة6جند التي تكون كغلاف على رأس الورق).


بعد استكمال تعليمات الترتيب، يقوم المسؤول العسكريّ بالطلب من الحاضرين حلق لحاهم جيدا و(سوالفهم=قطاتهم) وتخفيف شعورهم
بعد استكمال جمع الورق من الشبّان، يتم ترتيبهم في طابور طويل، ليدخلوا بعد ذلك إلى صالة الاستقبال


بعد تجميعهم في الصالة وتمهيدا لدخولهم إلى صالة الكشف الطبي،يقوم ظابط بشرح إجراءات الاختيار لأداء الخدمة متناولا بالشرح دور الحاسب الآلي في اختيار الضباط والجنود المؤهلين، ومحذرا من دفع المال لمن يزعم قدرته على استثناء شاب بعينه من الاختيار، لأن الاختيار يتم آليا في مكان واحد

أيضا يطلب الضابط من أيّ شاب ضمن الحالات التالية أن يتوجّه لمكتب الأمن بعد إنهاء الكشف الطبي:المتزوج من أجنبية (غير مصرية) ، من أحد والديه غير مصريّ الجنسية، من أحد والديه مزدوج الجنسية، من أبوه أو أمّه من المقيمين في الخارج لفترات طويلة، من أبوه من المعفين للحية، من أبوه ينتمي للجماعات الإسلامية، من أبوه أو أحد أقاربه معتقل سياسي (سابق أو حالي).


واخير تجلس فى انتظار ورقه صغيره تعرف بالباركود وهى رقمك المسلسل والذى تدخل به للكشف الطبى


نأتي الآن للكشف الطبي: سيطلب منكم التوجه لصالة أخرى مجاورة، حيث ترتدي قميصا عسكريا زيتيّ اللون، وتقف أمام كاميرا مرتبطة بجهاز حاسب ليتم تصويرك بالقميص.

بعد ذلك، يطلب منك التوجه مباشرة لصالة الكشف الطبي، وهنا يطلب منك خلع نعالك وحذاءك وجواربك من الاخر تكون بالشورت بس، ليتم قياس طولك ووزنك ومن ثمّ تسليمك ورقك الذي سلّمته تحت المظلة وزيادة عليه ورقة بها بياناتك الطبية التي سيتم ملأها خلال مراحل الكشف.

بعد ذلك ستدخل مع مجموعة شباب كثر صاله واسعه وستجد بعض الاطباء سيقومون بسرد بعض الأمراض والعاهات ويطلب من أصحابها الوقوف في طابور خاصّ، وأمّا غيرهم فكما هم، واقفون وأياديهم ممدودة أمامهم، وورقهم موضوع جوار أرجلهم، وملابسهم خلف ظهورهم على الأرض، ويقوم الطبيب بالمرور والنظر إلى الشاب، ويُطلب من الشاب أن يفصح للطبيب عند مروره عليه عن أي مرض أو عملية أجراها مع تقديم ما يثبت، فإن كان الشاب طبيعيا وبدون وزن زائد أو ضعف في النظر فيقوم الطبيب بتوجيهه للخروج من الصالة وارتداء ملابسهم


بعد ذلك يتجمع الشباب في قاعة كبيرة، ويطلب من كلّ منهم أن يكتبوا البيانات التالية على ظهر صورة المؤهل لعدد صورتين اثنتين منه:الاسم الرباعي، المؤهل الدراسي، التخصص، التقدير، تاريخ التخرج، مهنة الوالد، تاريخ الميلاد، الحالة الاجتماعية، الرقم الثلاثي (هذا الرقم الثلاثي يكون مدرجا على بطاقة6جند

بعد ذلك تذهب للجلوس تحت المظله فى انتظار ورقة 110 جند وفيها اسم الشاب وصورته بالقميص العسكري مع قرار ترشيحه (هل هو مرشح كضابط احتياط أو كجندي احتياط)، وتاريخ الإرجاء. وتاريخ الكشف فى حلمية الزيتون لو كنت مرشح ظابط احتياط ولم تحصل على ارجاء


والإرجاء هذا هو تاريخ سماع قرار الجيش النهائي في أمر كلّ شاب لائق ومؤهل للتجنيد، حيث يتجمع الشبان (مثلا حملة المؤهلات العليا لهم يوم واحد) في المنطقة التجنيدية من الصباح الباكر في انتظار نتيجة حاسوب القوات المسلحة بإحدى مناطق التجنيد التي سترسل بالفاكس لكافة المناطق التجنيدية ليقوم الضباط بإعلان النتيجة على الطلبة المتجمّعين.

فالخلاصة أنّ الشاب يحتفظ بهذه الورقة ويذهب لبيته بعد عناء يوم شاق، ولا يعود إلا يوم الإرجاء الموضح في الورقة 110.







المرحلة الرابعة:يوم الإرجاء


في هذا اليوم المهيب، يتجمع حملة المؤهلات العليا جميعا في صعيد واحد بالمنطقة العسكرية، تحملهم الأرض وتظلهم السماء، وعلى كل شاب أن يهيئ لنفسه الظروف المعيشية الملائمة، فهنالك من يجلب معه أوراق الصحف يستظل بها، وهنالك من يبحث عن كراتين المياه والعصائر لاتخاذها كساتر ترابي ضد حرارة الشمس، وهنالك من يأتي مرتديا (الكاب) أو طاقية، ناهيك عمّن يجلبون العصائر والمرطبات، وإن كانت تباع هنالك من قبل أفراد قسم التغذية بالقوات المسلحة (وبالمناسبة المنتجات التي تباع من قبل أفراد الجيش ستجدون أنها من إنتاج شركات محلية لم نسمع بها من قبل).

يبدأ يوم الإرجاء في الصباح، ويمكن عادة لغير ذوي الحالات الاستثنائية الحضور للمنطقة العسكرية متأخرين حيث إن قرار الإرجاء يعلن في حدود الثانية عشر ظهرا وبضع دقائق ، لكن للحضور المبكر مزاياه منها الاستمتاع بوهج الشمس مما يذكّرك بحرارة يوم القيامة (أنجانا الله وإياكم منها)، وكذلك أن يكون الشاب قريبا من المنصة الرئيسية التي يقف بها الضابط المسؤول لإعلان نتيجة الإرجاء في الماكروفون (توجد مكبرات صوت لا تقلق عزيزي الشاب).


طبعا في يوم الإرجاء احرص على تناول وجبة الإفطار، والإكثار من شرب السوائل وتجنب ارتداء الملابس القيّمة أو الأنيقة، ويفضل أن يكون القميص الذي ترتديه بكمّ حتى تتفادى اسمرار لون جلدك الشديد جراء الجلوس في الشمس لأكثر من 5ساعات.




لا تنس اصطحاب ورقة 110 الذي استلمتها يوم الكشف الطبي وتوكل على الله متوجها للمنطقة العسكرية ويفضل أن تتوجه بصحبة أصدقاء لك حتى لا تشعر بالوحدة والملل


عند دخولك منطقة العزل ستقوم بشراء بون ثمنه 15 جنية مصرى بعد ذلك تتوجه الى المظله فى انتظار اعلان النتيجه





اعلان النتيجه

وهنا الفيصل فى حياتك ففى هذه اللحظه ستعلم اذا كنت ستكون مدنيا ام عسكريا

1-يطلب ممن لديهم سنوات تجنيد إضافية أن يقفوا في ممر خاص بجوار جلوس كل الشبان. وهذا الممر يقف فيه كل من سينال شرف خدمة هذا الوطن الغالي حيث سيتوجهون لإجراء اختبار لكشف فيروس الكبد وبعده تبدأ إجراءاتهم التحاقهم بالوحدات العسكرية.

2-يطلب من الأقسام المطلوبة للتجنيد اللحاق بالطابور (مثلا يقول الضابط خريجو هندسة كيمياء يقفوا على جنب).

3-يطلب الضابط من مثلا (مواليد من 13-3 إلى 29-3) الوقوف على جنب.



بعد ذلك حين يسكت الضابط فهذا معناه أن من ظلّ جالسا في مكانه فسيفوته شرف الانضمام للجيش المصري الباسل، وبالتالي سيأخذ تأجيلا لمدة ثلاث سنوات. والغريب انتشار مشاعر البهجة والفرح بين الذين لم يصبهم الدور حيث يتعانقون ويصفقون ويهللون ويرقصون فرحين.



بعد إعلان الإرجاء يتم توجيه من لم يصبه الدور لانتظار تسليمهم ورقة مؤقتة تفيد بالتأجيل، وموضح بها تاريخ آخر للحضور للمنطقة التجنيدية.



عادة ما تتم المناداة على أسماء الشبان اسما اسما ليستلم المؤجّلونَ هذه الورقة بعد ساعتين إلى ثلاث ساعات على الأقل من وقت إعلان نتيجة الإرجاء ناهيك عن الوقت الذي يستغرقه إعلان الأسماء وانتظار كل شاب لسماع اسمه وسط مئات أو آلاف الشبان.


يعنى فى احسن الظروف حتروح بعد العصر


وإلى هنا ينتهي يوم الإرجاء الذي عادة ما يكون تاريخا مشهودا في حياة كل شاب مصري.




المرحلة الخامسة:جيش رايح جاي


بعد حصولك على ورقة بالارجاء فى يوم العزل ستذهب عندما يحل الموعد المكتوب بهذه الورقه

ستذهب ستصادف يوما شبيها بيوم الارجاء ولكن مع التخفيف

ستقوم بشراء كوبون اخر ليمد لك مدة استلام الشهادة الخضراء


ستقوم بفعل ذلك ثلاث مرات وفى المره الرابعه ستاخذ الشهادة الخضراء وبذلك تكون انهيت جيشك بسلام وبعد ثلاث سنوات ستذهب مره اخرى لاخذ الاعفاء النهائى







كان ماسبق هو شرح من يحصل على الارجاء او التاجيل ( تحت الطلب مدة ثلاث سنوات )
اما الان فنقوم بعرض المسار الاخر عند عدم حصول الشاب على الارجاء



بعد مرحلة الكشف الطبي هناك ثلاثة حالات:



1-لائق أ:

يكون مرشح كضابط وحينها سيقوم بالذهاب الى منطقة حلمية الزيتون بالقاهرة فى الموعد المحدد بورقة 110 جند والذى استلامها يوم الكشف الطبى

حتذهب الى حلمية الزيتون سيتكرر معك ماحدث معك سابقا فى الكشف الطبى ولكن للامانه يكون كشفهم جادا بالمقارنه للكشف الذى قمت به سابقا


بعد ذلك سيكون هناك ثلاث طرق

اما يسفر الكشف الطبى ان تكون لائق وفى هذه الحاله تكون بااكاديمية الظباط الاحتياط وستخدم الوطن لمدة 3 سنوات
بعد ذلك تكون تحت الطلب لااتذكر المده تحديدا ولكن يمكن لحد سن الاربعين


الاتجاه الثانى

قد يسفر الكشف الى انزالك الى لائق ب وفى هذه الحاله ستكون مجند عادى ستخدم بالجيش مدة عام

الاتجاه الاخير ان تاخذ اعفء نهائى بعدم لائق طبيا وفى هذه الحاله ستكون مدنيا


2-لائق ب:



يكون مرشح كمجند وهذا شخص معروف قدره فى يوم الاجاء او العزل فعندما يسمع ذلك الشخص انه مطلوب للتجنيد سيحددون له موعد قد يكون فى يوم الارجاء نفسه ليتم ترحيله وركوبه القطار الحربى تمهيدا لتوزيعه على السلاح


3-غير لائق:

صاحب هذه الحالة يحصل على إعفاء نهائى لعدم اللياقة الطبية، ومن أمثلة هذه الحالات ((الرمد، حالات ضعف النظر و الاستكماتزم العالي , الاملاح الزائدة ,الوزن الزائد، قصر القامة )).





خطوات الحصول على شهادة الاعفاء النهائى (للغير لائق طبيا):


1-يتم تبصيم الشاب بواسطة جندي القومسيون أكثر من بصمة بعد أن يشخص الدكتور أن هذا الشاب غير لائق و يقول الجندي للشاب أنه غير لائق وبعد دخول عدة أشخص للدكتور يتم تحويل أوراقهم لمكتب تحقيق الشخصية.



2- يتم انتظار الشاب بجانب هذا المكتب حتى يتم استدعاؤه ومن ثم يطلب منه إبراز البطاقة الشخصية و صورة منها، ومن ثم يقوم الموظف المختص بتبصيم الشاب عدة مرات ثم يطلب منه الانتظار في الخارج تحت المظلة و بعد حوالي ساعة أو اكثر يقوم أحد جنود القوات المسلحة بالنداء على مجموعة تلو الاخرى للذهاب لغرفة تحقيق الشخصية مرة أخرى و يقوموا بالبصم مرة أخرى، ثم يطلب منهم الانتظار في الخارج تحت نفس المظلة.

3-بعد استكمال اليوم بالكامل أي بعد غلق القومسيون و معرفة عدد المعافين في هذا اليوم بالكامل يأتى ضابط رفيع الرتبة وينادي الأسماء بالترتيب ليصطفوا جميعا في طابور ومن ثم يأخذ الطابور بالكامل للعرض على مدير منطقة التجنيد و ياتى القائد و يقوم ضابط من الضباط بذكر سبب الاعفاء ومن ثم يقوم القائد بالتوقيع على الأوراق التى تحمل الأسماء.


ملحوظة هامة:

غالبا ولمزيد من الشفافية يقوم قائد المنطقة العسكرية بإخراج عدد من الاشخاص "10%من عدد المعافين نهائيا" وتوجيههم لإعادة الكشف الطبي مرة أخرى بالمجلس الطبي العسكري بالقاهرة.

بعد ذلك ينصرف الشبان ويطلب منهم الحضور في اليوم التالي لدفع 15 جنيها على أن يكون بحوزة كل شاب صورتان شخصيتان.



*-في هذا اليوم يتم تجميع الشبان وبعد ذلك يأتي ضابط ليشرح الخطوات التي سوف نقوم بها:

1-نذهب لشراء كراسة غير لائق مع تصوير البطاقة الشخصية و كل ذلك بـ 16 جنيها .

2-نعود لنفس المكان السابق "نكتب الاسم و رقم البطاقة الشخصية فقط في كراسة غير لائق ونكتب الاسم على الصورتين.

3-ننتظر حتى يتم النداء على شخص شخص يسلم الاوراق السابقة و في نفس الوقت يتم تسليم الشخص اوراق المرحلة الاولى و ياخذها ويذهب بها إلى غرفة تحقيق الشخصية يتم تبصيم الشخص و من ثم يذهب لينتظر في نفس المكان السابق.

4- بعد ساعة تقريبا يأتي عسكري معة الشهادات " شهادة الاعفاء" يكتب في هذه الشهادة سبب الإعفاء لكل الافراد "المذكور معاف نهائي لعدم لياقتة الطبية لاداء الخدمة العسكرية و الوطنية".


ملاحظات :

*يجب أخذ احتياطك من المبالغ النقدية


*عند الكشف الطبي أفصح عن كل ما لديك لأنه في حالة حصولك أخي الشاب على جواب 110 فلا تراجع انتهى الأمر.




اخير مشاهد يمكنك مشاهدتها فى التجنيد


قبيل إعلان الإرجاء




شباب مصر تحت شمس حارقة ويلاحظ افتراش الأوراق والنوم على الأرض




بعد إعلان الإرجاء، مئات الشبان متجمهرون حول الجندي الذي ينادي على أسماء الشبان لاستلام الشهادة المؤقتة التي تفيد تأجيل تجنيدهم


من اخذ تاجيل سيقول لك ان اصعب يوم مر فى حياته هو يوم الكشف الطبى
ومن اصبح جندى بالجيش سيقول لك ان اسهل يوم فى حياته هو يوم الكشف الطبى





تعتبر الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية في القوات المسلحة المصرية شرف وواجب مقدس يسعي إليه شباب الأمة من أجل حماية أمن الوطن وترابه الغالي من أي خطر أو عدوان.

وقد صدر قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية رقم 127 لسنة 1980 والقرارات الوزارية المكملة والمنفذه له لتنظيم اسلوب أداء الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية والإستثناءات أو الإعفاء منه أو تأجيلها.
1-أن شرف أداء الخدمة العسكرية واجب علي كل مصري من الذكور اذا بلغ 18 عاما ولا يجوز تجنيده بعد بلوغ سن الثلاثين.

2. أي معاملة خاصة بالتجنيد تعتمد علي الرقم الثلاثي للتجنيد والذي يصدر استنادا إلى البطاقة الشخصية ، لذلك يجب استخراج البطاقة الشخصية المصرية أولا للتعامل بالنسبة للتجنيد.

3. تأجيل التجنيد يكون إما بسبب الدراسة أو لأسباب عائلية.

أولا : تأجيل التجنيد بسبب الدراسة


يمكن تأجيل التجنيد للدارسين الآتيين بالخارج:

- طلبة المدارس الثانوية المعادلة لمدارس جمهورية مصر العربية والتي يكون الالتحاق بها بشهادة الإعدادية حتى سن 22 عام.

- طلبة المعاهد والمدارس المتوسطة المعادلة لمدارس جمهورية مصر العربية والتي يكون الالتحاق بها بشهادة الثانوية العامة حتى سن 24 عام.

- طلبة الجامعات والمعاهد العليا للحصول علي درجة البكالوريوس او الليسانس او ما يعادلهم حتي سن 28 عام ولا يمنح لمن يقوموا بالدراسات العليا للحصول علي الماجستير أو الدكتوراه او ما يعادلهم.

2. يمنح الدارس تأجيل للتجنيد حتى حصوله علي المؤهل أو بلوغه سن التأجيل أيهما أقرب.

3. إذا حصل الطالب علي المؤهل قبل بلوغه سن التأجيل لا يجوز تأجيل تجنيده مرة ثانية إذا التحق بكلية أو معهد آخر.





ثانيا : تأجيل التجنيد لأسباب عائلية


. تأجيل التجنيد لأسباب عائلية في الحالات الآتية:

- الابن الوحيد للوالد الحي والذي لم يتجاوز الستين عاما.

- العائل الوحيد للوالد الحي الذي لم يتجاوز الستين عاما بعد هجرة أشقاؤه الذكور للخارج أو تجنسهم بجنسية أجنبية بشرط صدور موافقة لهم من وزارة الداخلية علي الهجرة أو التجنس بجنسية أجنبية.

- العائل الوحيد للأم المطلقة.

2. للحصول علي تأجيل التجنيد لأسباب عائلية يجب إتباع ما يلي:

أولا :الابن الوحيد للوالد الذي لم يتجاوز الستين عاما

1) يجب إعداد صورة قيد عائلي ( كشف عائلة نموذج 17أ ( من السجل المدني الصادر منه البطاقة العائلية للأب والذي يوضح عدد الأخوة الذكور.



2) صورة القيد العائلي تكون صالحة فقط للاستخدام خلال ثلاثة شهور من تاريخ إصدارها ولا تصلح للاستخدام بعد ذلك حيث يجب استخراج صورة قيد عائلي جديدة.

3) أيضا يجب استيفاء بيانات كل من:

- نموذج طلب الإعفاء من الخدمة العسكرية او تأجيلها لأسباب عائلية (نموذج 1 جند) والتوقيع عليه من صاحب الشأن ،

- نموذج طلب مستخرج شهادة (نموذج 6 جند) والتوقيع عليه من صاحب الشأن كما يقوم صاحب الشأن بكتابة إقرار منه بالصفحة الخلفية من هذا النموذج تفيد بأنه الابن الوحيد لوالده

4) ي0تم إعداد الأوراق التالية لإرسالها :

· صورة القيد العائلي الصادر من السجل المدني الصادر منه البطاقة العائلية للأب.

· نموذج طلب الإعفاء من الخدمة العسكرية أو تأجيلها لأسباب عائلية (نموذج 1 جند).

· صورة طبق الأصل للصفحات الأولي لجواز السفر المصري.

· صورة طبق الأصل للبطاقة الشخصية المصرية.

· صورة طبق الأصل للبطاقة العائلية للأب أو صورة طبق الأصل لشهادة وفاته إذا كان متوفى.

· طلب مستخرج شهادة ) نموذج 6 جند).


ثانيا :العائل الوحيد لوالده الذي لم يتجاوز الستين عاما بعد هجرة أشقاؤه الذكور للخارج أو تجنسهم بجنسية أجنبية

1) ترسل نفس الأوراق السابقة مضافا إليها:

- صورة القرار الوزاري بهجرة الأشقاء الذكور أو تجنسهم بجنسية أجنبية.



ثالثا :العائل الوحيد لوالدته المطلقة

1) ترسل نفس الأوراق السابقة مضافا إليها:

- صورة طبق الأصل لوثيقة الطلاق ، يجب ترجمتها إلي اللغة العربية والتصديق علي الترجمة من القنصليةالمصرية لو كان الطلاق قد حدث أمام جهة أجنبية بالخارج.

يستغرق استخراج التأجيل فترة لا تقل عن 8 أسابيع .






اذن :


حالات الإعفاء النهائي من أداء الخدمة العسكرية:


1. من لا تتوافر فيهم اللياقة الطبية لتلك الخدمة.

2. الأبن الوحيد للأب المتوفي أو المتجاوز 60 سنة أو الغير ثادر نهائيا علي الكسب.

3. أكبر المستحقين للتجنيد من أخوة أو أبناء المواطن الذي يستشهد أو يصاب بإصابة تعجزه عن الكسب نهائيا بسبب العمليات الحربية.

4. أكبر المستحقين للتجنيد من أخوة أو أبناء الضابط أو المجند أو المتطوع الذي توفي بسبب الخدمة أو الذي أصيب بمرض أو عاهة بسبب الخدمة وكان من شأنها أن تجعله عجزا نهائيا عن الكسب.


حالات الإعفاء المؤقت من الخدمة العسكرية:



1. الأبن الوحيد لأبيه الحي.

2. العائل الوحيد لأبيه الغير قادر علي الكسب وكذلك العائل أخيه أو أخوته الغير قادرين علي الكسب.

3. العائل الوحيد لأمه إذا كانت أرملة أو إذا كانت مطلقة طلاقا بائنا أو كان زوجها غير قادر علي الكسب.

4. العائل الوحيد لأخته أو أخوته غير المتزوجات.

5. أكبر المستحقين للتجنيد من أخوة أو أبناء الضابط أو المتطوع أو المواطن الذي فقد بسبب العمليات الحربية ويزول هذا الإعفاء بمجرد عودته أو ثبوت وجوده علي قيد الحياة ويعامل الغائب في العمليات الحربية معاملة المفقود إلي أن يتضح موقفه.

6. إذا جند أحد الأخوين أو الأخوة أو أستدعي للخدمة في الإحتياط .. يعفي مؤقتا من الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العاملة الأخ أو أكبر الأخوة الباقين بعد أستبعاد غير القادرين منهم علي الكسب . ويشترط ألا يكون من بين الأخوة أي متخلف عن التجنيد أو جاوز الثلاثين عاما أو أخ معفي من التجنيد.

ويزول الإعفاء بإنتهاء خدمة المجند الإلزامية أو فترة إستدعائه للخدمة في الإحتياط أو عند فراره أو زوال عدم القدرة علي الكسب.

في جميع حالات الإعفاء المؤقت السابقة يزول الإعفاء بزوال سببه ويجب علي كل من زال عنه سبب الإعفاء أن يقدم نفسه إلي مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ زوال السبب لمعاملته تجنيديا بما يستحق.





شروط تأجيل التجنيد للطلبة (طبقا لأحكام المادة "8" من القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1980:


يجوز تأجيل الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العاملة للدراسة وقت السلم للطلبة النظاميين والمنتسبين المتفرغين للدراسة الآتي بيانهم ، وذلك لحين حصولهم علي المؤهل الدراسي الذي أجلت لهم الخدمة بسببه:

1. طلبة المدارس الثانوية والمدارس والمدارس المعادلة في داخل الجمهورية أو في الخارج بشرط ألا يزيد سن الطالب خلال فترة التأجيل علي أثنتين وعشرين عاما.

2. طلبة المعاهد الثانوية الأزهرية وما يعادلها بشرط ألا تزيد سن الطالب خلال فترة التأجيل علي أربعة وعشرين عاما.

3. طلبة المعاهد التي تكون مدة الدراسة بها سنتان بعد الثانوية العامة وما يعادلها وطلبة المعاهد والمدارس ومراكز التدريب المهني التي تكون الدراسة بها خمس سنوات بعد الاعدادية بشرط ألا يزيد سن الطالب خلال فترة التأجيل علي خمسة وعشرين عاما.

4. طلبة المعاهد التي تكون مدة الدراسة بها ثلاث سنوات بعد الثانوية العامة وما يعادلها بشرط ألا يزيد سن الطالب خلال فترة التأجيل علي ستة وعشرين عاما.

5. طلبة كليات جامعات جمهورية مصر العربية والمعاهد والمدارس العليا وما يعادلها داخل الجمهورية أو في الخارج بشرط ألا يزيد سن الطالب خلال فترة التأجيل علي ثمانية وعشرين عاما ، علي أنه بالنسبة لطلبة كليات الجامعة الأزهرية يشترط ألا تزيد سن الطالب علي ثلاثين عاما.

وإذا بلغ سن الطالب في الفرقة النهائية الحد الأقصي المشار إليه في البند 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 من الفقرة الأولي إستمر تأجيل تجنيده إلي نهاية العام الدراسي ، وبشرط ألا يتجاوز سن الطالب الثلاثين عاما وستة أشهر بالنسبة لطلبة كليات الجامعة الأزهرية.

ويحدد الوزير المختص بالاتفاق مع وزير الدفاع الكليات والمعاهد والمدارس ومراكز التدريب التي تعتبر معادلة للكليات والمعاهد والمدارس ومراكز التدريب المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة ويصدر بها قرار من وزير الدفاع.

وعلي الطلبة المؤجل تجنيدهم في جميع الأحوال تقديم أنفسهم إلي منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة خلال ثلاثون يوما من تاريخ زوال السبب لمعاملتهم تجنيديا بما يستحقون.

وعلي عمداء الكليات والمعاهد ومديري ونظار المعاهد والمدارس ومراكز التدريب وما في حكمهم ، وقناصل الدول في الخارج إبلاغ منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة بفصل الطالب من الكلية أو المعهد أو المدرسة أو مركز التدريب التي أجلت خدمته بسبب إلتحاقه بها أو حصوله علي المؤهل الدراسي أو مجرد بلوغه السن المشار إليها في البنود ( 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ) وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ زوال السبب.




الشهادات والنماذج التي تعطيها وزارة الدفاع بعد أداء الرسم المقرر قانونا والمنصوص عليها بالمادة (45) من قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية هي:




1. الشهادات


i. شهادة بالإستثناء من أداء الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية طبقا لأحكام المادة (6).

Ii. شهادة بالأعفاء من أداء الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية طبقا لأحكام المادة (7).

Iii. شهادة بتأجيل الخدمة الإلزامية طبقا للمادة (9).

Iv. شهادة بأن الفرد لم يصبه الدور للتجنيد طبقا للبند "أولا" لأحكام المادة (35).

V. شهادة تأدية الخدمة العسكرية.

Vi. شهادة بالإنتهاء من خدمة الإحتياط.

2. النماذج


i. إنموذج بتأجيل الخدمة الإلزامية طبقا لأحكام المادة (8).

Ii. إنموذج بأن الفرد تحت الطلب لأجل معين.



ولا تصرف هذه الشهادات والنماذج إلا بعد تقديم بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية ويعمل بالشهادات والنماذج المؤقتة حتي نهاية الأجل المحدد بها وتعطي إدارة التجنيد والتعبئة نموذج 48 جند للأفراد الذين استمر إعفاؤهم المؤقت حتي تجاوزوا سن الإمتناع عن التجني ، والنموذج 47 جند للأفراد الذين تخلفوا عن التجنيد حتي تجاوزوا سن التجنيد وتمت محاكمتهم طبقا لأحكام المادة (49) من القانون 127 لسنة 1980 وسددوا الغرامة المحكوم بها عليهم.




مهمة اللجان العسكرية الخاصة بتسوية المواقف التجنيدية للمصريين المقيمين بالخارج:



1. لا تتعامل هذه اللجان مع الأفراد الذين لم يتجاوزوا سن التجنيد وكذا الذين سبق تجنيدهم وهربوا وهؤلاء عليهم الحضور لأرض الوطن لبحث موقفهم بمنطقة التجنيد المختصة.

2. تتعامل اللجان المشار إليها مع الأفراد الذين تجاوزوا سن التجنيد بعد تسديد مبلغ الغرامة المقررة.

3. إذا كان الفرد المتخلف عن التجنيد المتجاوز السن قد سبق تأكيد بياناته التجنيدية أو تم تأكيدها بالإتصال بمركز المعلومات بإدارة التجنيد والتعبئة أثناء تواجد اللجنة بالخارج فعليه ملء (طلب تسوية الموقف التجنيدي) ويدون به الأسم ثلاثيا – تاريخ الميلاد – محل الميلاد – رقم البطاقة الشخصية – جهة إستخراجها – رقم بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية (الرقم الثلاثي) – محل الإقامة في الداخل والخارج. وعلي الفرد في هذه الحالة تقديم أية مستندات تجنيدية أو شهادة سبق حصوله عليها إن وجدت.

4. إذا كان الفرد لم يسبق تأكيد بياناته التجنيدية وتقدم بهذه البيانات للجنة ولم تتمكن اللجنة من الإتصال بمركز المعلومات بإدارة التجنيد لتأكيد هذه البيانات فعليه ملء طلب تسوية الموقف التجنيدي ويتم تحصيل الغرامة ويصرف له خطاب يحدد موقفه من التجنيد بصفة مؤقتة لمدة ستة شهور يتم بموجبه تجديد جواز سفره للعودة لأرض الوطن.

5. إذا كان الفرد لم يستخرج بطاقة شخصية فيطلب منه ملء إستمارات طلب الحصول علي البطاقة الشخصية وتستوفي وتعتمد من القنصلية وترسل لمصلحة الأحوال المدنية وبع إستخراج البطاقة تسلم للفرد عن طريق القنصلية ويكون علي القنصلية في هذه الحالة إرسال صورة البطاقة الشخصية إلي إدارة التجنيد والتعبئة وبناء علي هذه الأجراءات تحصل الغرامة المقررة ويصرف له خطاب بموقفه من التجنيد صالح لمدة ستة أشهر لتجديد جواز السفر له للعودة لأرض الوطن.

وفي جميع الحالات تقوم اللجان بعد عودتها بإتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة والمناسبة حيال كل حالة.







مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة بجمهورية مصر العربية:

1. منطقة تجديد وتعبئة القاهرة – وتشمل محافظتي القاهرة والقليوبية.

2. منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة الجيزة – وتشمل محافظات الجيزة والفيوم وبني سويف.

3. منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة طنطا – وتشمل محافظات الغربية والمنوفية وكفر الشيخ.

4. منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة أسكندرية – وتشمل محافظات أسكندرية والبحيرة ومطروح.

5. منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة الزقازيق – وتشمل محافظات الشرقية والدقهلية والسويس والإسماعيلية وبورسعيد وشمال سيناء وجنوب سيناء.

6. منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة أسيوط – وتشمل محافظات أسيوط والوادي الجديد والمنيا وسوهاج.

7. منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة قنا– وتشمل محافظات قنا وأسوان والبحر الأحمر.



أرقام تليفونات للاستعلام الصوتي يمكن لكل مواطن مراجعة كل الاستفسارات المتعلقة بالتجنيد وهي كالآتي‏:
‏

إدارة التجنيد والتعبئة منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة القاهرة والجيزة ‏0226351195‏ و‏0226339581‏

ومنطقة تجنيد وتعبئة الاسكندرية ‏034485176‏

ومنطقة تجند وتعبئة الزقازيق ‏0552298819‏

ومنطقة تجنيد وتعبئة طنطا ‏0403507824‏

ومنطقة تجنيد وتعبئة المنصورة ‏0502373392‏

ومنطقة تجنيد وتعبئة أسيوط ‏0882311619 ‏

ومنطقة تجنيد وتعبئة قنا ‏0965210485 ‏

ومنطقة تجنيد وتعبئة المنيا ‏0862295588 ‏




للامانة 

منقوووووووووووول

للافاده​*


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*امممممممم*
*عجبانى اوى كلمة احد رجال القوات المسلحة*
**
*شكرا للموضوع الجميل *​


----------

